# arowana tank



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

Im planning to replace my arowana as a 55 gallo is just too small for a growing predatory fish. I was thinking to set up a sizable tank (100galons+) with a sump and over flow with a proteinskimmer.
I was wondering if protein skimmers are usefro freshwater, and if so i will have tot use a pump to pump the water from the sump to the tank. Will the outflow from the pump be too strong for my arowana? also i was wondering what tankmates i should put in, i already have a 7inch pleco, and i was thinking about -lants. I am deciding wehter to put my silver dollar school in or not. IF not i wll ad d plants.... so I was wondering what are the best equipment for my tank... U guys will help my set up my new arowana tank..
p.s. I will probabaly be adding another arowana


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldnt put 2 arowanas in a 100gal tank personally.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Vassili: 100g is way too small for two arrowanas. Also, I don't think that protein skimmers are really functional on a freshwater tank, but I have an overflow & wet/dry filter on my cichlid tank and it works very well. 
As for stocking, I would just stick to the arrowana and the pleco. As far as I know, some plants would be fine in a set-up like that, but leave mostly open swimming space.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Arrowanas should not be kept in only a 100 gallons... and the other fish you put in it will more than likely become an expensive lunch. 2 arrowanas = 200 gallons +


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Protein skimmers do indeed work in freshwater as well, just not as efficiently. If you don't mind the extra money i'd say go for it. Extra oxygenation, and some protein removal before it breaks down in your tank. I'd hate the maintenance personally, but hey, with big fish come big waste, your gonna need all the help you can get


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

he can't keep 2 arowanas in a 100 gallon tank. maybe 1 but even that's cutting it kinda close


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

REALLY close.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

well 100g will cause all kinds of problems for a silver as it grows so 6'x2'x2' (LWH) would be an absolute min size for a single silver .. if u keep multiple aro's in 1 tank u need 6+ or a mated pair. and i agree skimmer would be a wast of $$... i wouldn't go with a sump or wet/dry ... i currently have a 2 1/2ft silver in a 6x2x2 tank an i run 2 filstar xp3 canister filters .... as far as tank mates go any thing that stays at bottom an wont fit in his mouth ... some aro's wont let any other fish in there tank some will ..... :mrgreen:


----------



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

i said 100 gallons plus but i guess people didnt see that...i guess ill jt stick with one then....and arowana and a pleco will make the tank look kinda empty ahnd lonely wont it?


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Id go 100gal plus...another 150 myself, and thats just for one....


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Dude, I keep arowanas and I'm telling you right now that you absolutely need at least a 300 gallon tank for two and at least a 240 long for even a single. Protien skimmers are for salt water and are useless in freshwater and silverdollars will work with arowanas untill it gets too big and eats them. I would suggest balasharks as tankmates. You do know that 2~3 inches a month is expected growth of a healthy arowana and thay require live food and at the least frozen fresh krill. 
In my opinion you should take the poor thing back to the pet store because you did not do your homework. 
I have a 1169.99 gallon(10'x4'x4') FW tank and two 240 Gallons in my fish room and I'm worried about space so you definately should be! Please be responsable with these magnificent fish or any fish for that matter.I am not trying to sound mean but you must  DO YOUR RESEARCH before you buy fish.
Good luck to you.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is a photo I took yesterday of a arowana. Not a real clear picture as you can see from the reflections of people on the glass this room is well lit where the tanks are dimly lit. Hard for picturetaking.


----------



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

welll likei sed befor i sed im geting the tank in like a week so....it wont die because fof lack of space for a wee kwill it? dont think so.... so i guess around 150- 200?
or more than 200


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

200 is prefered...but u can get away w/ a 150


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

but, bigger the better


----------



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

200 in what dimensions?


----------



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

200 in what dimensions, and shouldi put plants in? what filtration system? How much would u estimate the grad total to be ( tank, decor, filtration, silverdollars, bala sharks, canopy, light, and stnad)


----------



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

anybody?


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

Get a 6'x3'x2' (Lxwxh)


----------



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

i hope this one appears.....everyone i posted before didnt cum up so....*srosses finger*
I ll probably get more silver dollars, and some bala sharks.... btw my bala sharks dissapearedsoon after i added the arowana? wierd, they were juvies, but then agin the aro is a juvie too...anyways!

how much would the new fish, the 200 tank, the stand, canopy ligthing filtration and decor all add up to...wut kind of filration and any brands recommenedded.... live plants?....
oooooo i cd now they were on the second pagE!!!! haha nub to this forum 
sorry guys


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

? er...ok

the tank setup's price depends on where u get it.


----------



## snobordfrk12 (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry i didnt see it cuz i didnt see the 2nd page


----------



## Vassili (Jan 18, 2005)

I cant help you with prices, Im all the way over here in Australia :fun:


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

alot better!


----------

